# Birth Control Pills



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I am on the search for a birth control pill which relieves the pain I have been having that has ended me up in the hospital every month. I have tried tricular, marvelon, tri-cylen and I am now onto Alesse. I was just perscribed Alesse... anyone ever have any problems with this problem or used it for pain and had success? Or if you have any questions about any of the others I have tried - I would be glad to answer any questions - as I am the Birth Control QUEEN!


----------



## iamelspeth (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you find that birth control might add to the IBS problem? When I read your post it just hit me that I switched birth control almost 6 years ago and that is when I started to have problem with my stomach. I take right now tri-cylen, and since I saw you are the birth control queen you might be able to give some light to my question. Thanks!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have had my IBS problem since I was a baby. So the birth control pills have not added to the cause. I am unsure medically if there is a connection. You may want to place a post and ask. Birth Control pils can cause symptoms at first - nausea, and pain which some have for me. Make sure you are not confusing the pain you have for ibs when it could be ovarian. It may not be your bowel but ovarian. I would ask around. Personally that was not the onsight of my ibs, but there may be a possiblity of it.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Are you giving each pill a few months to see if it is changing things? It take a couple of months to really see the effects. Has your gyn investigated the cause of your pain? Perhaps it is endometriosisFWIW, the pill REDUCES my period pain, but it certainly does not eliminate it! I also have to take prescription pain relievers when I'm cramping, and I still have a painful few days. Just not total agony like before I was on the pill and had stronger painkillers. I've been on a few kinds of pills and the brand didn't make a difference in the amount of relief. It's time for you and your dr to investigate other causes, if you haven't already.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

have you tried a mini-pill yet? they're the same hormone type as the depo shot. i tried them for a short time and my periods stopped completely. (i didnt like this, so i went back to my regular low dose ones)


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

Alesse made me go nuts literally. I would have a week of constant hunger pangs and then a week where I didn't feel hungry at all. In regards to the pain, it didn't help much or not at all. Alesse allowed me to eat my fave IBS don't foods, such as ice cream, french fries, etc. I would also have bad mood swings. One day, I'm happy, and the next, I would be angry for no reason. The first 2 months were absolute hell that my gynecologist made me stop taking it and put me on Seasonale, which is starting to kick in.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yasmin made my period pain sooo much better.I was in so much pain that i could not sleep during my period.Yasmin has not gotten rid of IBS,but it has made my periods Much better


----------



## Tonyaibs (Jan 23, 2004)

I gave up my bc pills this summer and my symptoms really went down,







now the only time I really have trouble is right about the time of my period. Just wondering if there is a different kind of pill I could try, but in my case, I'd rather give up the pills and not have the symptoms all the time.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I have tried a few birth control pills myself and all of them gave me D. My gyno told me it was b/c of the estrogen in the pills. She then prescribed a progestorin pill only which is just as effective as the estrogen pill. It was called Micronor. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

hey--a fellow cdn! hullo from the other coast! it's been a long while since i've posted, but i thought i'd share since i have a similar story. i have had ibs since i was a kid, and all through highschool and the first few years of univ. i would get such bad cramps that i would have to leave school in the middle of the day, down some painkillers, and lay in bed.i started having some pain in my abdomen about 4 years ago, and after seeing specialists and getting tests, they narrowed it down to a possibility of endometriosis. really helpful (sarcasm).I started on the pill just over 2 years ago, and have been on alesse the whole time. i thought for sure i would suffer some kind of side effects, but never had any. i actually think that my pms has been a little better on top of things.The pain subsided a little, and although my period actually became a bit heavier and lasted longer (usually the opposite happens), my cramps have definately been more managable. I used to go through so much tylenol, and when i went on the pill i'd only have to take a couple the first day, then i'd be fine.since my other new favorite discovery, i rarely take painkillers--one of the tampon companies...i think playtex...has started making these little heating pads that you stick onto your undies. i though what the heck, and tried them. they're wonderful! they last all day, and make enough of a difference that i can make it through school, work, and going out for dinner, without much trouble.anyway, i'd give the alesse a chance. it's been good for me, and definately hasn't made things any worse. try the heating pads too if you can find them, they work wonders.good luck. keep us posted!m.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

To answer a few questions...I have been trying these various types of birth control pills over three years. I have had a lot of problems with each of the pills. I have been tested for endometreosis, that cam back negative. My GP has not referred me to see an gyno. yet, but she deals specifically with womans issues and is a great doctor. Birth Control Pills have helped me tremendously and the few side effects I have had have been nothing in comparison with what the pain is without taking them. They have definately been a lifesaver for me!


----------



## _michelle_ (Jan 30, 2004)

I am only 18 and I have been on bcs since i was almost 16. I have tried so many since. I started with tri-cyclen but it stopped helping after a year and a half (my acne came back cramps were terrible! and my bleeding...don't get me started) then I tried Diane21 and I had a 25day bleeding period because the pills kept me going. Then I tried another can't remember it's name. I then tried Tri-phasal, by face cleared right up, cramps went away and my bleeding was lighter...but then it stopped working like tri-cyclen and i moved onto alesse and i had a 15 day ongoing period and i stopped them. I am now using up my last over tri-phasal repeats the doc gave me and my face looks horrible, i have awful acne and my cramps are back in full force and my bleeding...horrible! Does any one have any pill suggestions that will help with my acne as well? over counter acne medicines and perscribed medicines do not work for me.


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I'm new







I wanted to throw my 2 cents into this topic. Over about 7 years I have been on at least a dozen BC pills: Desogen, Alesse, Ortho, Yasmin,...My GYN told me that the fluctuations of hormones (even if you take it just a few mins later than yesterday it messes up your hormonal level) could be contributing to the IBS.So...about 3 months ago I started on NUVARING which is a vaginally inserted ring that you wear for 3 weeks. The hormone release is constant so there aren't as many mood/hunger swings (Still some though, just ask hubby)







So far so good, I'd recommend it to all you other frustrated Pill users out there!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I haven't heard much about that method. Do you notice the ring at all when you are wearing it? And does it affect "relations"?Thanks for any info


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope, no one can feel it (and by that I mean I don't know it's there, ever, and neither does hubby). I was nervous that it would be hard to keep track of but it's been nothing but easy. And so much better than remembering to take a pill every day!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Just wondering about this product - do you know if this product is avaiable in Canada or just the United States? Is this used for pain relief due to monthy cycles or is this an actual proven source of birth control? What are the statistics reguarding pregnancy with this device? Can you inset it by yourself or is it something a GP would have to do? About how much does this cost?


----------



## MyTummyHurts (Feb 2, 2004)

It has the same hormones and therefore same effectiveness as the BC pill- about 99%. Although I'd say it's got an even higher rate simply because there is very little "user error."Not sure if it's avail. in Canada-their website is www.nuvaring.com if you want to check it out


----------



## Etak (Jan 8, 2004)

i just started on ortho tri cyclen about a week and a half ago, and i noticed that i went from my super happy self to this moody depressed person who can't stop wondering what point there is to life and finding faults with all my friends. i've never felt this before, at least when i have it's been for maybe 30 mins at a time and goign to bed fixes it and i'm happy again in the morning.. this hasn't gone away in about 3 days though.. so bcpill queens, is this a side effect or otc??


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i have been on ortho tri cyclen for about 4 years, never had a problem with it. My gyno switched me about 2 years ago to the lo version and i havent really had any issues with it either. I am noticing that my cramps are getting back to the way they use to be but other then that nothing bad to say about it. Gyno is not sure why my cramps are getting worse either


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

Everyone needs to give the pill they are trying at least 3 months to take full effect. Side effects are very common in the first few months, then they go away! I don't think many of you are giving the pills a long enough chance. I bled for the first few weeks of my pill, was very moody and had some cramping. Now I'm back to normal, light preiods, no cramping, and much less moody. This is true for all BCP, you have to give them time so your body can adjust! 15 days on one pill isn't enough time.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

You mentioned that you were tested for endometriosis -- Did you have a laparoscopic procedure done?I've been through many BCP, most of which isn't quite strong enough to make a difference and makes me feel worse. We've gone back and started trying 10+ year old BCPs. Right now I'm on Nortrel, and it's the first time I haven't had terrible nausea.


----------



## Mere79 (Jun 7, 2001)

HI everyone!I am another one very familiar with bc pills!! I have been on them all. Now I am on Ortho Evra Patch. It has helped me tremendously! I have been on it for almost a year now and it has been a breeze. I don't have mood swings at all anymore and hardly any bloating compared to the pill. Amazingly, my IBS symptoms only appear on the few days I take off my patch, right before my period. I only have my period for 4 days. The first couple periods on the patch were a little heavier than normal, but now they are much better. I know it's different for everybody, but the patch significantly helped my IBS. I am very happy and feel much better. I will never go back on the pill again!! I really think it had everything to do with my IBS. I am not sure why the patch helps me and the pill hurts me, but it's exactly my case. IF YOU ARE ON THE BC PILL AND HAVE IBS, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND GOING OFF THE PILL for a couple months, just to see what happens with your IBS symptoms. Obviously use other contraception!!! I am not saying that you are the same as I, but it's worth a try! Isn't it?? If you have any questions or comments, feel free! Good luck, Meredith


----------



## Shine (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Everybody, Thanks for all the posting. It is nice to know I am not the only one who has been having problems taking the pill. I have not been not been in on the pill in 15years. Now I am trying to go back on some kind of BC. I have read everyone posting and I have some great ideas for BC. I only have tried Yasini a low dose and was up all night with stomach pain. My GI man said it was normal for some woman with ibs to have problems taking BC, he told me to go to my GYN she gave me Yassini. So thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

I too am on a low-dose pill and it hasn't made my IBS any better or worse. My pill is also CONSTANT dose (like the ring) - before I started on it, I asked you wonderful people for your opinions, and some people mentioned that IBS seems to be hormone-fluctuation-related (which may be part of why it's more prevalent among women). So a low, constant dose is less of a hormonal roller coaster and therefore less likely to cause IBS problems... this the theory I ascribe to. The pill I started on was a generic, Brevicon. It's the same as Ortho-Novum - two hormones (the minipill only has one) but low dosage. Anyway since then I've been switched to some other generics, Necon and now Modicon, which is made by Ortho. What kind of pill is Alesse?Before the pill, I sometimes had bad cramps and back pain and always had D on the first day of my period. My low constant-dose pill got rid of the pain but not the D. Good luck everyone with your choices!P.S. Here's a link to my original posting when I started Brevicon: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000743#000000


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi All,I have been off BC pills for almost a month after being on them for about 4 years. I went off because them to see if it helped with my fibroids. I wish I had tried this sooner. My constant nausea is gone. I feel more energetic. And, I am having much less diarrhea ( I am also eating a lot of oatmeal at present so that might have an effect on the D as well). Other forms of BC take a bit more planning than the pill but I think it's worth it for me and my boyfriend is more than willing because he notices how much better I feel right now as well.


----------



## wisbane (May 6, 2004)

Yasmin helped my cramps immensely but my IBS symptoms have remained constant. I didn't take the pill until around a year ago and thought it might help my IBS, to no avail, but it has made my period MUCH better. I take Yasmin and I've never had any problems with it making me feel crazy.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i tried many brands as well, and the one that worked for me was called Lo Ovral. it was a low dose, very effective, and didn't have alot of side effects, i actually don't remember any. however, the clinic that distributed it to me stopped carrying it and i switched to depo provera. i posted a while ago trying to figure out if depo was linked to ibs. my dr. doesn't like depo at all and wants me to do the ring thing, but i'm a little weirded out by the thought.. just my 2 cents!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

hello! I'm a newbie







Well i've been on a few different kinds of birth control such as Allese, Demulen, Diane 35 and now I just started Tri-cyclen. So far all have made me SUPER bloated, thats the only IBS symptom that got quite bad. Tri-cyclen so far hasnt been going too bad with the bloating as my doctor gave me "Dicetel" an IBS drug to help with that. I hope it keeps going well because I don't what other types of birth control I will be able to use anymore!! (I've had troubles with severe depression on all of the previous ones and BAD migraines







)


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

hmm...all of the different ways that these pills have affected some you makes me wonder if I should give being off the pill a try..I am on Alesse (which is one of the lowest doses out there) and its been just over 2yrs...the only side-effects I experienced in the beginning were some bloating and slight depression, but after 2 weeks I was back to normal. My bleeding is lighter and always only for 4 days and 1 day of cramping. ...altho' in this past year I have had some pretty bad cramping days and am much more depressed...but I think the depression is just due to the effects of IBS on me. (ie: making life difficult at times)hopefully us gals can come up with something that works! G'luck!


----------

